# My Trip to Los Angeles 洛杉磯之旅



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC02833 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02834 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02840 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02842 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02843 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02845 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Newport Beach

DSC02855 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02857 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02858 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02859 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02863 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02864 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC02877 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC02878 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC02879 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC02881 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC02882 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC02891 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC02942 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC02943 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC02946 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC02947 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC02948 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC02949 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC02951 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02952 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02953 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02955 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02956 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02958 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from L.A. :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC02959 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC02960 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC02961 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC02963 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC02964 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC02965 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC02969 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC02970 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC02972 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC02971 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC02973 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC02974 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC02976 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02977 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02978 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02979 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02980 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02981 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC02982 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02983 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02984 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02985 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02989 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02991 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC02993 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC02995 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC02996 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC02998 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC02999 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03000 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC03001 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03005 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03006 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03007 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03009 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03010 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC03011 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03012 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03017 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03019 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03020 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03022 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC03024 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03026 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03027 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03028 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03031 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03034 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC03035 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03036 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03037 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03038 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03041 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03042 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More Laguna Beach

DSC03043 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03044 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03046 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03048 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03050 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03051 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from L.A.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC03052 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03053 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03054 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03055 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03056 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03057 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC03058 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03059 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03060 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03095 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03096 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Mighty Ducks arena



DSC03120 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03121 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03122 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03123 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03124 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC03133 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03134 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03138 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03142 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC03143 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03144 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03145 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03146 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lunch time

20180211_092958 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180211_093007 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180211_093339 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180211_093628 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


Next place to visit

20180211_100528 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180211_124052 by Hung Lam, on Flickr20180211_161701 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180211_161702 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Angels Stadium

DSC03162 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03163 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03166 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03168 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03169 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from L.A.  :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC03170 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03173 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03174 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03181 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03181 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC03170 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03173 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03174 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03181 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03181 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC03187 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03190 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03192 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03195 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Christ Cathedral Campus in Garden Grove

DSC03202 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03204 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03207 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03210 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03211 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC03212 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03215 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03216 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03218 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03220 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC03222 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03224 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03226 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


Dinner time
DSC03302 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03303 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03305 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03306 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03307 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


Thats all folks!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice photo updates :cheers:


----------

